# Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Jan. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß aus erster Hand, wie das funktioniert und würde es einfach mal zur Info hier einstellen.

Die Ämter machen alle paar Jahre Luftaufnahmen diese werden dann an alle Ämter verteilt.
Jetzt legen sie diese über die Bilder des letzten Rundfluges und alle baulichen Veränderungen, die nicht genehmigt wurden werden persönlich aufgesucht.

Viele Leute meinen, dass der Nachbar einen verpfiffen hat. Dem ist nicht so und man kann auch nix verstecken. 

Nur mal so-

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo Thomas,
ja, einen verpfeiffenden Nachbarn braucht man nicht... 

Die Bildvergleiche werden ja herrangezogen für Flächenerhebungen für versiegelte Flächen und halt die Abwasserberechnungen.

Das dabei auch gefällte Bäume kontrolliert werden ist mir neu, würde aber einigen, bei mir in der Gegend, sicher Bußgelder bescheren, denn bei einigen Fällungen bin ich irgendwie der Überzeugung, dass die nicht notwendig waren.
Mal gucken, wann mich jemand nach meiner Fällgenehmigung fragt (die ich natürlich habe  )

Und danke für die indirekte Erinnerung... ich muss unbedingt endlich meine Flächenerhebung korrigieren lassen


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo Thomas,
Luftaufnahmen können die Ämter jederzeit kaufen. Diese sind schon zur Kontrolle der stillgelegten landwirtschaftlichen  Flächen nötig.
Wie diese dann weiter ausgewertet werden, obliegt der jeweiligen Gemeide.

Die Bauaufsicht ist in der Regel personell gut ausgestattet und prüft dann Veränderungen.
Einem gefällten Baum wird man in der Regel nur nach einem Hinweis nachgehen. Ein Verstoß bringt der Gemeinde zu wenig ein.
Das mag aber, je nach der politischen Zusammensetzung der Gemeinde, unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

... Bäume werden kontrolliert. 
Man kann aber z.B. sagen, Joachim ist Schuld und da der Baum umgefallen ist, als Joachim kam, hat man die Reste entfernen müssen. (klar Joachim ist nicht an allem Schuld, aber wenn man sagt: "Joachim wars, wirds jeder verstehen...")

Von daher schwer nachweisbar.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Morgen Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter  und der Arme Joachim mann könnte es auch Andrea in die Schuhe schieben Gruss Reiner


----------



## Aragorn (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

für welche Bäume brauche ich eine Fällgenehmigung? Ich habe letztes Jahr 2 große __ Tannen gefällt, 4 kleine Obstbäume und dieses Jahr soll noch anderer Baum dran glauben.


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo Frank Es ist so das jeder Ort ( Landkreis ) da so seine eigenen Vorstellungen hat bei uns hier reden die nichtmal über einen Tannenbaum  Aber alte __ Eichen Echen und andere Edelhölzer ab einen bestimmten Duchmesser sind da dann doch Meldepflichtig .Wenn Du auf Nummersicher gehen willst dann Rufe einfach beim Amt an und Melde dein Vorhaben an .


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Bei den Bäumen hängt das sicherlich von der politischen Zusammensetzung im Rat der Stadt oder im Gemeinderat ab, ob es eine Baumschutzsatzung gibt oder nicht. 
Die Zahl der Gemeinden die so etwas noch haben ist laut wikipedia rückläufig. 
Bei uns in Bielefeld gibt es seit 2002 keine Baumschutzsatzung mehr, aber knapp 600 sehr erhaltenswerte Bäume sind als Naturdenkmal besonders geschützt , ansonsten darf in seinem Garten jeder Fällen was er will. 
Auch zu Zeiten der Baumschutzsatzung war es recht unbürokratisch eine Genehmigung zu kriegen: bei mir lief das original so das die kamen und sagten: Na da haben Sie sich aber vermessen, der ist so klein, den müssen wir gar nicht genehmigen, dürfen Sie fällen... das ganze mit nem Augenzwinkern... die hatten keine Lust auf Schreibkram und der Fall war so offensichtlich das die Bäume wegmussten, weil zu dicht am Haus.

Zu den Luftbildaufnahmen: Das machen die hier auch so , aber es wird nur ein verschwindend geringer Prozentsatz der kleineren Änderungen wirklich geahndet. Ein Carport oder so etwas wird die eher nicht interessieren. Trotzdem ist es immer besser, sich Änderungen genehmigen zu lassen, weil es immer mal wirklich blöde Leute gibt, die einen anpfeiffen, oder sich die Zeiten eben ändern.

Ist halt die schöne neue Welt... alles gut und einfach überwacht.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Urteil zu einer nicht erteilten Fällgemehmigung:
http://www.kostenlose-urteile.de/VG-Berlin_VG-1-A-45697_Keine-Faellgenehmigung-fuer-Spitzahorn.news1726.htm


... dort fliegen sie jetzt ne Extrarunde und messen nach ob der Baum kleiner wird...

Auch Obstbäume können einer Fällgenehmigung bedürfen. Man muß es wirklich prüfen und das von Amtswegen. (Nehmt es nicht so leicht).
Bei uns stand mal in der Zeitung Nadelbäume brauchen keine Fällgenehmigung mehr. *Das ist schlicht falsch* habe ich mich belehren lassen und keiner weiß es.

Ich weiß auch, das sie bei uns immer mal die Runde drehen. 

Ich habe für meine Tannen eine Fällgenehmignung und darf einen Ersatzwald pflanzen...

Die restlichen Tannen müssen weg, bevor die ein Genehmigung brauchen... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Mops (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo an alle,

also in Niedersachsen werden alle vier Jahre neue Luftbilder gemacht, die dann natürlich auch Ämtern und Behörden zur Verfügung stehen. Gegenüber den älteren Aufnahmen haben diese nun eine Auflösung von 20cm, da kann man eine Menge drauf erkennen. Diese stehen nun auch größtenteils in G..gle Maps zur Verfügung.

 Auch ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die darauf nach nicht eingemessenen baulichen Veränderungen suchen. Betonung liegt aber auf nicht eingemessen, ob´s ne Baugenehmigung gibt, ist uns dabei völlig egal. 

Veränderungen an der Vegetation kann man da auch gut erkennen.
Gruß
Mops


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo Mops,

is ja cool. Find ich gut, das Du das geschrieben hast, is ja letzlich nur nen Job. 

Was sicher mal interessant wäre, welche Toleranzen bei den Messfehlern zulässig sind?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Morgen Wuzzel (( Bei den Bäumen hängt das sicherlich von der politischen Zusammensetzung im Rat der Stadt oder im Gemeinderat ab )) Da haste den Nagel mit einem Vorschlaghammer auf den Kopf geschlagen --------Gruss Reiner


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich will das Thema nicht so einfach stehen lassen (ala, das paßt schon)

Eine nichtgenehmigte Fällung kann bis zu 50.000,00 Euro kosten. 

Von daher wirklich auf dem Amt nachfragen und auch nicht auf die Aussagen von Nachbarn und Zeitungsartikeln verlassen.

Bei uns hat es im Amtsblatt eine Bekanntmachung zu den Fällgenehmigungen gegeben, der Journalist hat diese nicht verstanden oder richtig gelesen und hat geschrieben "Nadelbäume dürfen ohne Genehmigung gefällt werden". Das hat mir meine Nachbarin erzählt. Sie hatte es wieder von einem Nachbar und ich habe es nachgelesen. 
Auf Nachfrage beim Amt wurde mir gesagt, das das Unsinn ist und man selbstverständlich eine Fällgenehmigung braucht. Auch im Amtsblatt stand was anderes...

Heißt bei uns im Ort glauben alle zu wissen, das man Nadelbäume ohne Genehmigung schlagen darf... 

Es kann hier und da locker gehandhabt werden, aber in Zeiten leerer Kassen könnte man sich die Bilder auch mal genauer ansehen...

Mops weiß es ja aus erster Hand, alle 4 Jahre wird geflogen, also kommt der Bußgeldbescheid dann 4-8 Jahre nach dem man den Baum umgelegt hat.


Ich will sagen, fragt lieber nach, bevor Ihr die Säge rausholt, egal was der Nachbar meint zu wissen.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## herten04 (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo.

Einfach bei Google "Baumschutz und die dazugehörige Stadt eingeben"dann müßte doch etwas ähnliches wie bei meiner Stadt rauskommen.

Baumschutz

Das ist dann amtlich und bei noch bestehenden Bedenken ruft man einfach an.


----------



## Mops (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo,

@Gartenteichumbauer: Was für Toleranzen bei was für Messwerten meinst du?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## koifischfan (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Wer glaubt denn schon solchen Zeitungsartikeln?

Fast jeder weiß, das es auf Landesebene einen Baumschutz und ein Gesetz dazu gibt. Zusätzlich kann es eine örtliche Baumschutzsatzung geben.

Bei uns im Ort geht der §2 los mit, diese Satzung findet keine Anwendung auf Grundstücken bis zu 2 WE. Damit könnte ich alle Nadelbäume bei mir fällen (mache ich aber nicht). Tatsächlich geschützt sind nur fünf Laubbäume.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo Zusammen,

@Koifischfan

eigentlich wollte ich nicht über die Bäume reden. 

Ich wollte nur mal sagen WIE kontrolliert wird, da man vielfach davon ausgeht:
(Das sieht ja keiner...) weil es keiner weiß mit dem Flugbildervergleich (zumindest war es für mich neu)

@Mops
Ich habe die Frage falsch fomuliert. 
Was sucht Ihr denn und was sollte man beachten, das ihr bei uns nichts findet?


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo.

Ob da ein darüber gezogenes Tarnnetz was bringt? Oder ein Tarnanstrich? 

Bei uns ist die Überprüfung der Förderanträge (Landwirtschaft) anhand von Luftbildern schon seit einigen Jahren Usus. Wir hatten dazu Anfangs sogar eine CD mit den Luftbildern und "Feldblöcken" zugeschickt bekommen. Dann durfte man sich mit seinem Feldnachbarn einigen, falls die Grenzen nicht zu den Pachtflächen passten. War schon "lustig".

Zusätzlich kommt dann noch ab und zu ein MA vom Amt zum Nachmessen. 
Problematisch war bisher nur die Messtoleranz des D-GPS... bei 1km Feldlänge sind 0,5 m plus oder minus als Fläche schon ne Menge. Und wenn die beantragte Fläche größer ist, als die vom Amt nachgemessene.... gibt es Ärger. 
Die ließen sich auch nicht darauf ein, nochmal zu messen. Vermutlich wußten sie, dass jede weitere Messung ein anderes Ergebnis bringt. 
Was sie aktuell an Technik verwenden, wissen wir nicht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo Annett,

mit dem Tarnnetz oder Tarnanstrich wird auch nichts helfen, dann kommt sicher die schnelle Truppe das BEK
(Bußgeldeintreibkomando...) 

Es ist schon grußelig, wenn man sich vorstellt, dass die betroffenen Ämter regelmäßig in unseren Gärten rumschnüffeln. 
Also immer schön lächeln, wenn Ihr in Eurer ungestörten Ecke auf der Sonnenliege liegt...

Irgendwann wird das bestimmt auch ratinaliesiert und dann gibt es den Bußgeldautomaten, der die Knöllchen (ist in Leipzig glaube ich so, da werden Falschparker vom Bildschirm aus die Tickets ausgestellt?) und sonstigen Verstöße automatisch ahndet.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Bruce Willis hatte schon in seinem Taxi im 5. Element eine Einrichtung, die automatisch die Punkte ans Verkehrszentralregister sendete. Das ist also nicht mal was neues ! 

Ach so ? 

Das war ja nur nen Film ! 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo zusammen,

Koifischfan hat sich die Mühe gemacht und unsere Baumschutzverordnung gelesen und war erschrocken, das jeder Busch geschützt ist... Ist wirklich regional sehr sehr verschieden.

Aber weiter mit Bruci-Baby

Ich würde das ganz anders machen mit den Rundflügen. 
Ich würde den Flugtag bekannt geben und eine Verordnung rausbringen, das an diesem Tag alle Fenster ond Türen offen zu sein haben. 
Da hat das Ordnungsamt auch gleich was zum guggn...

Oder eine ganz billige und Umweltfreundliche Methode wäre:

(Das Steuerflüchtlingsmodell)
Man ruft die Bildzeitung an und sagt "Rentner Willi Passfeinauf hat der Gemeinde eine CD für sagen wir mal 150.000,00 Euro verkauft mit 5000 Ordnungsdelickten in der Gemeinde.
Dann noch ein Bild vom Rentner mit dickem Geldkoffer (ohne Geld) dazu.

Dann ein paar Tage warten, bis es in der Tagesschau durch ist und dann verkünden, das sich jeder selbst anzeigen darf (Das Bußgeld bleibt natürlich, aber ein Verfahren wird dem Bürger erspart.)

Somit liegen die Kosten bei einem Telefonanruf und man braucht nur nuch Mails mit Kontonummer und Höhe das Bußgeldes verschicken.

Das spart man Treibstoff und auch die Mitarbeiter sind entlastet. 

Ja..., das müßte klappen und die Gemeindekasse füllt sich rasch.

Ich sollte in die Politik gehen, bei meinen guten Ideen zur Kostenreduzierung und Einnahmensteigerung....




Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo Leute,

ich konnte es nicht sein lassen und hab mal gekrizzelt. 
Das Bild könnte heißen:
schöner Sommertag
oder
ein unbeschwerter Tag am Teich 
oder 
ungestörte Momente am Teich genießen
oder oder oder
 
bei mir rufen neue Entwicklungen sehr viel Unwohlsein hervor. Das hat nichts mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun, aber es wäre schön wenn man mich auf meinem Grundstück in Ruhe läßt.
Leider wird uns das allen so gefallen müssen und das Unwohlsein steigt bei mir. 
Ich hatte keinen der Fotografen bestellt. Sie könnten kommen, wenn ich sie eingeladen hätte oder sie gefragt hätten. 
Aber so ... fühlt man sich auf dem eigenen Grundstück nicht wirklich wohl. 
Es ist immer so ein Gefühl von wer weiß, wer mich gerade beobachtet...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Mops (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo,

es gab gerade ne neue Info-Veranstaltung. Demnach werden nun in Niedersachsen alle 3 Jahre die Luftbilder erneuert, d.h. jedes Jahr ca. 1/3 der Landesfläche. Geflogen wird je nach Wetterlage ca. ab Mitte März, damit die Bäume noch kein Laub haben und man auch darunter noch etwas sehen kann.

Gucken tun wir in den Bildern nach Gebäuden und Bauwerken, die noch nicht im Liegenschaftskataster nachgewiesen sind und laut NVermG nachweispflichtig sind. Allerdings verlassen wir uns da nicht nur auf die Bilder sondern gucken in begründeten Fällen dann auch noch vor Ort nach. Wenn wir etwas finden gibt es dann Post.

Ob es dann aber auch ne Baugenehmigung dafür gibt, ist für uns nicht interessant, das fällt in den Bereich des Landkreises.


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hallo Mops,
danke für die Info.
Bin mal gespannt, wann sich bei uns mal wieder jemand um sowas kümmert.


----------



## Mops (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Hm, 
haste was zu verbergen???

Aber auch trotz der Überprüfungen, es rutschen genug Sachen durch.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*

Gibts immergrüne Apfelbäume?


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kontrolle von Bau- und Fällgenehmigungen*



Mops schrieb:


> haste was zu verbergen???


Nö, nicht das ich wüsste.

Hab nur manchmal das Gefühl, dass hier im Ort jeder macht, was er will.


----------

